# Getting Old and Fat



## snerd (May 22, 2015)

Get in my belly!!















Balding






Cell pics with stupid app.


----------



## limr (May 22, 2015)

Creeeeeeepy.


----------



## snerd (May 22, 2015)

limr said:


> Creeeeeeepy.


Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## limr (May 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Creeeeeeepy.
> ...



The app, not you, silly


----------



## snerd (May 22, 2015)




----------



## limr (May 22, 2015)

Maybe you should come out of retirement


----------



## snerd (May 22, 2015)




----------



## snerd (May 22, 2015)

Just for reference.................................








  

............................


----------



## manny212 (May 22, 2015)

Gonna be a longggkggg weekend !!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## The_Traveler (May 22, 2015)

...and go back into therapy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2015)

I started wondering if you were back on meds and what kind...


----------



## oldhippy (May 22, 2015)

LSD.  Been a while, but brought back memories. Great shots.  Ed


----------



## DarkShadow (May 22, 2015)

Oh darn and I thought I was having a Mushroom day flash back.That last picture you look a lot like a guy I knew from New Haven Swat. unfortunately he passed from a bad heart.


----------



## Amocholes (May 23, 2015)

The one in post 7 is just plain weird.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 23, 2015)

Amocholes said:


> The one in post 7 is just plain weird.



Looks like a bird.


----------



## snerd (May 23, 2015)

I can't believe Brian hasn't commented.   

So, have I created Art? People are talking about it. And there are musings about my mental state. And there is talk of medications. Some are funny, some are misunderstood, some are downright weird. All the signs of a tormented, talented, famous artist!! 

Aint't iPhones cool? LOL!!


----------

